# Buck critique



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am always goat shopping and now that I think 2 of my does are open I have been thinking maybe I should just go out and get a buck. I really like this yearling buck. I have seen a few of his kids too. He was 100 pounds at 4 months so the growth possibilities are there which is something I like. What do you think?
I love his head.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him too, nice forearm there, nice wide hip, what does his front end look like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like him too Roger.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I think that's crazy I just seen him on craigslist and sent the pic to my wife asking what she thought about him about 10 min ago!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like him too :thumb:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Uh-oh one of you two better snatch him up quick because this dairy gal is considering Boers.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I would love to have him!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know a lot about meat breeds. I couldn't tell you if he is a wether buck or what have you. But dang he is impressive!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

bclev said:


> I think that's crazy I just seen him on craigslist and sent the pic to my wife asking what she thought about him about 10 min ago!!!


Wow its nice to see I have another person that lives close to me. I am friends with the person that raised him. His first kid was a black and white paint doe bred to a red spotted doe and then a black spotted doe and a buck that looks like him when bred to a black spotted doe. She has 2 more does bred to him. She sold him and now that person is selling him. They didn't have any front pictures of him. But I was told he has good width in his chest floor. I believe he is a coppertox son or grandson.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes coppertox grandson. His sire is domino can't find him. Some distance friends of mine that have bought and sold to me bought there red buck bullit. I'm in Anderson!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh the Owens? I am friends with kim roll. It sure is a small world I live just north of Fort wayne.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes Jaime Owen. What a small world


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know them very well but we are friends on facebook.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe you two could get together and co-own him. That beats a bidding war.:-D


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Nice buck love his head too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How interesting.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I like him from what can be seen in the photos. I'd definitely go check him out if it were me, and I was looking for a new buck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is very nice, I would go check him out! Someone above mentioned a great idea, how about co owning him?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Um..... Idk


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not a Co owning person. It can get very tricky plus he isn't very expensive. I could understand doing it if I was spending thousands on a buck but this is not the case.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Totally agree... 2 strangers co owning prob asking for problems. Not saying I will not saying you will ya just never know!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Exactly but good thought


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So did you buy him?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

well he is a nice looking guy! If it is alright with may I ask what you paid for a Buck as nice as that? I've been thinking later, I might run a second Buck I was priced anywhere from 600-1800 dollars. Is that a going rate for a good bloodline?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I paid 400 for him and I thought that was a steal. I guess it depends on what ur doin with ur goats. I raise just for meat purposes so when I heard this buck weighed 88# at 4.5 months old I wanted him... If ur looking to raise 4-h goats then u can afford to spend a little more!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

A buddy of mine just sold his buck and his sire was the champion buck and indiana state fair 2012 and he got $1500 for him.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea it was a steal. The more I thought about it I decided I want to wait till next fall to get a buck so I never contacted them. I am glad you got him tho. Hope he gives you some awesome kids.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you. I hope so too!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I am looking for some dairy does if u know of any in our area!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I will keep my eyes out. I live on craigslist haha


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Me too lol


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

bclev said:


> Yes coppertox grandson. His sire is domino can't find him. Some distance friends of mine that have bought and sold to me bought there red buck bullit. I'm in Anderson!


Domino is now in Niles, MI Lori Mroz Blingin Boers owns him.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks. Do they have a website


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't believe so but she does have a facebook page but has it set up as a "Add friend" not a "like" page. Copy and paste the name I posted previously and that'll take you to her page.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

YW!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Roger your always welcome to borrow one of my boys. I have 2 boer bucks hanging out doing nothing at the moment. Whenever you'd wanna breed your open girls let me know and you can borrow one. The one is my traditional out of Thirty Grand and the other is a black spot out of 2jw phantom. I also own halves on a Cat in the Hat grandson he's solid red. I'll have him later this spring/summer.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just want kids so bad I want to breed them but I think it would be best to put it aside and wait till next fall.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

But thank you sherry for the offer


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Well you know where to find me if you change your mind Roger.


----------

